
Facebook friends not real friends: judge - nickb
http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/facebook-friends-not-real-judge/2008/03/27/1206207279597.html
======
PieSquared
I definitely find myself agreeing with that judgment...

That, too, is why I tend to agree with all the 'FACEBOOK IS DOOMED!!!'
articles too. Facebook, while being a pretty good web OS and development
platform, lacks a decent social networking application. (Facebook itself,
after a while, begins to seem very superficial and useless.)

~~~
startupcrazy
Facebook may be like the Macintosh computer before desktop publishing. You may
be not old enough to remember when the Macintosh was really just a toy, but it
was. Don't count Facebook out yet, a killer application may just change the
entire story. In fact, I am trying to build a killer application for it
myself, one that takes it out of being just a game and provides a real reason
for real people to use it every day. I've been working on my program for a
long time, and if successful, it could change how some people perceive
facebook No, it is not a 'Bit by a Vampire' applet! Even more
interesting,there are probably 100s of other people just like me trying to do
the same thing, find a way to leverage what is cool about facebook and make it
a productive environment. Sure Facebook is Doomed, just like Apple has been
doomed almost every year it has ever been around. :-) At least, that is what I
hope.

~~~
PieSquared
"No, it is not a 'Bit by a Vampire' applet!" Oh, god, that's a relief.
Facebook has enough of those. :)

Anyway, that's pretty much what I meant with my Emacs-ish response. It's a
powerful platform, but people haven't really figured out what to do with it
beyond small games and hundreds of friend invites.

Good luck with your app - I'd love to see it when/if you release it.

------
gatico
Why would she take him to court over a friend request?

